# [v] Hardware, Spiele, Dvds Uvm., ///  [v/t/k] Mein Handy



## Desaste (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Also ich wollte auf diesem Wege gerne ein Paar Dinge verkaufen. Hatte mal den Dachboden ausgemistet und naja da ist so einiges zusammen gekommen

Hardware:

1 x Pci-e Ati Sapphire X1950 Pro (Voll funktionsfähig, Temperaturen Okay) 30 €
1 x 80 mm Noname Gehäuselüfter 2€
1x 80 mm AC AF 8025 (sehr geringe Betriebszeit) 3,50 €
1 x 120 mm Scythe Mugen Originallüfter 4 €


Pc Spiele:


Gothic 3 (keine Originalhülle, DVD in Cd Hülle + Spielanleitung) 10€

Halo 1 (CD + Cover in CD Hülle + Handbuch mit Key) 2,50€
FSK: 16


DVD:

Michael Moore´s - The awful truth Collection 2 3€
Der Wixxer 5€
Garfield Der Film 4€
Borat 7€


Hörbücher (CD/Kassette):

Agatha Christie 16 Uhr 50 ab Paddington (3 CDs) 3€
Der kleine Prinz (Antoine De Saint-Exupéry) (2 CDs) 4€

Drei Fragezeichen Folge 100 (Toteninsel) (3 Kassetten) 6€
Drei Fragezeichen Folge 86 (Nacht in Angst) (1 Kassette) 2,50€
Drei Fragezeichen Folge 117 (Der finstere Rivale) (1 Kassette) 3€
Drei Fragezeichen Folge 110 (Panik im Park) (1 Kassette) 3€

Sonstiges:
Texas Instruments TI- 30 eco RS (Solarbetrieb, kleine Kratzer, Name auf der Rückseite eingraviert) 5€

Maxfield G-Flash Mp3 Player (1 GB, normale Gebrauchsspuren, OVP inkl. Anleitungen etc. jedoch OHNE Ohrhöhrer) 10€

50€ Gutschein für www.playcom.de 40€


Alle Preise sind VHB...ihr macht einfach nen Angebot hier im Thread und dann werden wir sehen, dass wir uns einigen, bei weiteren Fragen zu den Artikeln, auch einfach hier posten!

Alle Preise sind EXKLUSIV Versand! Bei Einigung auf einen Preis, werde ich mich um den Versand und die damit verbundenen kosten kümmern!

--------------------------------------------

Nabend!

Also ich habe das Bedürfnis nach einem neuen Handy! Meine Wahl viel auf das LG Viewty (KU 990) und zwar in Schwarz, Silber, Silber/Schwarz oder Weiss.

Ich strebe einen Tausch, Verkauf oder Kauf an.

Im Klartext:

Tausch: Ich biete mein Nokia 6233 (3 Monate alt, sehr guter Zustand, OVP + Zubehör) und eine vereinbarbare Summe €, um einen Werteausgleich zu eurem LG Viewty zu schaffen.

Verkauf: Ihr habt Interesse an meinem Nokia 6233 und wollt es mir abkaufen.

Kauf: Ihr hab ein LG Viewty und wollt es verkaufen und ich kaufe es evtl.!


Noch fragen? Postet einfach und macht mir Angebote


----------



## Desaste (26. Februar 2009)

Ist alles noch zu haben also schlagt zu :p


----------



## Desaste (27. Februar 2009)

Update der Liste, zu haben ist folgendes: 

Hallo!

Also ich wollte auf diesem Wege gerne ein Paar Dinge verkaufen. Hatte mal den Dachboden ausgemistet und naja da ist so einiges zusammen gekommen

Hardware:

1 x 80 mm Noname Gehäuselüfter 2€
1x 80 mm AC AF 8025 (sehr geringe Betriebszeit) 3,50 €
1 x 120 mm Scythe Mugen Originallüfter 4 €


DVD:

Michael Moore´s - The awful truth Collection 2 3€
Der Wixxer 5€
Borat 7€


Hörbücher (CD/Kassette):

Agatha Christie 16 Uhr 50 ab Paddington (3 CDs) 3€
Der kleine Prinz (Antoine De Saint-Exupéry) (2 CDs) 4€

Drei Fragezeichen Folge 100 (Toteninsel) (3 Kassetten) 6€
Drei Fragezeichen Folge 86 (Nacht in Angst) (1 Kassette) 2,50€
Drei Fragezeichen Folge 117 (Der finstere Rivale) (1 Kassette) 3€
Drei Fragezeichen Folge 110 (Panik im Park) (1 Kassette) 3€

Sonstiges:
Texas Instruments TI- 30 eco RS (Solarbetrieb, kleine Kratzer, Name auf der Rückseite eingraviert) 5€

Maxfield G-Flash Mp3 Player (1 GB, normale Gebrauchsspuren, OVP inkl. Anleitungen etc. jedoch OHNE Ohrhöhrer) 13€

50€ Gutschein für www.playcom.de 40€


Alle Preise sind VHB...ihr macht einfach nen Angebot hier im Thread und dann werden wir sehen, dass wir uns einigen, bei weiteren Fragen zu den Artikeln, auch einfach hier posten!

Alle Preise sind EXKLUSIV Versand! Bei Einigung auf einen Preis, werde ich mich um den Versand und die damit verbundenen kosten kümmern!

--------------------------------------------


----------



## Desaste (5. März 2009)

Angebote aktualisiert, der Rest der Sachen ist aber noch zu haben!


----------

